# what kind of tortoise to get?



## austinSOLO (Jul 9, 2012)

okay so i know i have been posting a lot about red foots and yellows, but since i live in Washington state, i am worried about the temperatures. it can get 90 but it doesn't happen much, and usually is in the 70's, is that still aa good temperature for a red or yellow foot? if not is there any other species of tortoise that is relatively cheap but does good in the 70 to 80 degree temperature? this will help me VERY much!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

I recommend an eastern hermanns. They stay relatively small and are fantastic torts. It will be easy to accommodate inside when the temps arent perfect outside which in Washington could be quite a lot.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 9, 2012)

so they would do fine in the 70's though because lately it has been about 80 to 85 mid day


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah those temps are fine. Mine like it wet here in AZ more than any of my other testudo species like russians and greeks. I would find a well started baby and you can take him outside during the day and bring him in at night. He will have to come in during the winter and you can choose to hibernate him once he reaches around 5 inches thats the size I would start hibernating at but I dont hibernate mine.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 9, 2012)

okay thank you i will look into the hermanns!


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2012)

you are going to need some artificial heat regardless...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

No problem. One of my favorite torts.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 9, 2012)

how can i do that?


do you sell them or know any good breeders?


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 9, 2012)

I understand that you are not in the rain shadow of the coastal range, but west of the mountains. Cool summers, mild winters. Am I right? Where precisely? 
Anyway, for your state, the best choices would be T. hermanni boettgeri (Easterns, larger, hardier), as Eweezyetc said, or even Westerns- if you live west of the montains (but hibernated in controlled conditions, since its too humid there).
Then, T. ibera/T. horsfieldi for the harsh places in the East- hot dry summers, cold winters (they cope well with year-round outdoor keeping, save for the predators). 

I wouldn't keep tortoises that need too much extra care in my location. Many do that, it's their choice, but I feel much more safe and satisfied knowing that my tortoises feel *almost* at home in my local climate. 
If I would live in... Louisiana, I would not torture Ibera and Horsfieldi (Boettgeri maybe taking it reasonable) with that climate, rather I would search a humid-tropical species and keep it indoors for minimum of time.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm keeping everything I have right now. But there are breeders on here that do have them available. I would recommend getting one from tortoise supply, GBtortoises, and theres a couple others I cant think of at this time that will probably have some available.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 9, 2012)

yes you're right east of the mountain it is practically the dessert, and west is cool with more wet winters

can you please tell me all the ideal temps indoors and outdoors?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 9, 2012)

For a Hermann's? They should have a basking temp of around 95-100 or so degrees. The ambient temperature should be around 80-85 degrees, with plenty of places where they can cool off. In my indoor enclosure, Carl has a basking spot of 95, a warm side of about 83, and his cool side is just room temperature with no artificial heat, at maybe 72. 

Outside, you can't be quite as precise, but then again, you don't need to, since the conditions are more natural for them anyways. You should provide shade as well as places to sunbathe in the outdoor enclosure, and a water bowl where a tortoise can soak if they feel the need. You'll also want to put him/her on a substrate that's good for digging.. it seems like that's Carl's favorite thing to do outside.  

The nice thing about Hermann's tortoises is that they are really friendly and personable, but they also stay small enough so you don't have to worry about what might happen to them should your living conditions need to change drastically. They aren't like a larger tortoise that NEEDS a whole yard to run around in, they will be happy in a large, but handmade enclosure for their whole lives.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you very much! that helps a lot. so pretty much when the sun is it out and it is warm or hot for me its fine for him?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup! I know you said it doesn't get very hot where you live but down here in NE, it's getting to be 90-100 degrees by 10am, and when that happens Carl just looks for a place to burrow and get out of the heat for a bit. He also seems a lot more active in general outdoors, though, so he definitely likes being outside


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 10, 2012)

wow thats crazy so yeah you must be right about temps being fine if yours hides from that kind of heat!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah it wont get too hot for them as long as he has plenty of hides and plants to go under. Mine are outside all summer long no matter what the temps are and its been getting over 110 almost every day.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 10, 2012)

okay thank you, i will try and make a perfect home


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 10, 2012)

austinSOLO said:


> yes you're right east of the mountain it is practically the dessert, and west is cool with more wet winters
> 
> can you please tell me all the ideal temps indoors and outdoors?





Austin, 
I cannot even opinate on indoor temps, since I hibernate my tortoises, with the exception of weak ones- new arrivals. 
As for outdoors, go, for instance, to *weatherbase.com*, find your location (or a similar climate one) and try to compare to locations from habitat. For Boettgeri, you can check the next:

Romania
- Drobeta-Turnu Severin 
Bulgaria
- Kardzhali, Sandanski, Varna
Kosovo
- Pristina, Vucitrn
Bosnia/Herzegovina
- Sarajevo, Mostar
Macedonia
- Ohrid, Bitola
Keep in mind that the *absolute minima* indicate there are not real, it was much colder, closer to -30*C; those listed there sound more like average minimas... for average winters.
I don't list the Greek locations, since you are interested in colder ones. But keep in mind that not all Greece is a citrus orchard!! Inland, there are real winters, maybe harsher than in your location (you didn't told me); olive-treess take cold much better, while citrus would be firewood after -10*C.
You will make an idea, then.
You can also add a poly-tunnel for miserable weather, taking care to overheating; tortoise should have free way in and out, not closed. Someone kept African taxons in... Wales, using this method!!! And with success!


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 10, 2012)

sorry that made me very confused


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 12, 2012)

Have you tried to check the data??
Well... shortly, if you want a Hermanni, if you live in a place like:
- Aberdeen-> it will be way too humid and not enough warmth in summer-> enclosure and a small greenhouse/polytunnel for miserable, rainy, cool days in summer.
- Spokane-> not very cold in winter, good summers, but too dry overall.
- Tacoma-> a little too humid, but OK, good enough summers.

Hibernation in controlled conditions- fridge or outdoor special, protected variant; not indicated natural hibernation due to unpredictable climatic factors (esp. moisture) and predators- mostly rodents.

Better now ?


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 12, 2012)

yes thank you, i live in lacey, its about a 20-30 minute drive to tacoma. right now the weather is very nice, its been in the 80's and kind of dry, but fine for a hermanns


----------



## CactusVinnie (Jul 12, 2012)

It seems a quite fine location for a hermanni ! But a polytunnel/polycarbonate thing will boost him a lot! He will charge batteries there, then get out and feeding even in not too fine days.


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah for when the sun is out, but its colder, i'll probably get a small green house he can go into and stay warm


----------

